# Kite fishing



## Longbow14 (Aug 8, 2011)

I was chatting with a co-worker who said there were Mahi around the Pcola pier. that got me thinking of a way to get baits out beyond my casts. What about Kite fishing? has anyone here tried it? I'd figure it's a great way to get a cig or menhaden splashing around way out in the channel at Pickens or a decent way into the blue at Pcola for the pelagics. Do you think that it would work or i'd just end up being Knifed by another angler.


----------



## PAWGhunter (Feb 3, 2010)

Longbow14 said:


> i'd just end up being Knifed by another angler.


This

Its about impossible to cast next to another person without the feeling of getting knifed sometimes, so I doubt that would _fly_ on any local piers. Great idea though and would def work!


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

I guess it depends on whether you allowed others to get in on a rotation. If it wasn't too crowded and the more traditional methods weren't working, why not fly a kite with 2 or 3 release clips on it and allow others to rotate in. It would no doubt work and probably increase the odds with sailfish, blackfin tuna and other pelagics


----------



## knot @ Work (Apr 18, 2012)

Depends on the winds which normally blow towards the shoreline. Wind from the north might work out. Worth a shot. Let us know how it works out.

:thumbup::notworthy::thumbup::notworthy:


----------



## Fishermon (Oct 19, 2007)

you are gonna have to pick your days...North wind and a LOT of line to reach those mahi...did I mentinon an electric reel? or you have to wind that kite back fast like there is not tomorrow before one of those choppers from Englin come flyig your way. I used to kite fish off the surf (i do it everynow and then, its fun with the kids), but use it only to pass the second sand bar...(north wind)...I also deployed some big bait for sharks passed the pier lenght a few times (from the shore when it was under construction)....when u release the bait the kite will go up fast ..and I mean way high...you better have an electric reel or and alvey reel for speed and most likely to accomodate hundreds of yards of braided line....man Im wore out just remembering this...I can recall winding 1500 + feet of line is not joke...I was like fidler crab for a while..right arm was way bigger than my left one from all the reeleing...never tried on the local pier though...I hooked kings off palafox oncen using a kite...october/nov. now I use it in a kayak to pull me around when needed...lol.

Here is a vid I did back then off navarre bch. :thumbsup:


----------



## Fishermon (Oct 19, 2007)




----------

